# Поздравим Goredey с окончанием практики!



## Сашка (1 Мар 2011)

Ты победил, _маф_, ты крут!!! Поздравляю)))


----------



## zirreX (1 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Farger (1 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю, молодец:victory:


----------



## icotonev (1 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю и желаю удачи...!


----------



## akok (1 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## iolka (1 Мар 2011)

Молодец!!! Принимай поздравления!


----------



## thyrex (1 Мар 2011)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!


----------



## goredey (1 Мар 2011)

Друзья, большое спасибо всем за поздравления!


----------



## Sfera (1 Мар 2011)

*Дениска, Ну, конечно, поздравляю!!!)))* 
_сейчас сумничаю_
OMNIA МЕА MECUM
PORTO (лат. — «все свое
ношу с собой»). Твои познания — то, что будет всегда
с тобой! 
А теперь, УРААА!!! Танцуют все))


----------



## goredey (1 Мар 2011)

По-моему ей хорошо!))


----------



## Sfera (1 Мар 2011)

goredey написал(а):


> По-моему ей хорошо!))


конечно, хорошо)) выпускница же), не отставай!


----------



## Сашка (1 Мар 2011)

Маша, ещё чуть чуть и тебе тоже будет хорошо.


----------



## Mila (1 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sfera (1 Мар 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> Маша, ещё чуть чуть и тебе тоже будет хорошо.


еще пара месяцев и тоже так станцую))) :sarcastic:


----------



## Сашка (1 Мар 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> пара месяцев


зачем так много? Может пара дней?
_Маф, бери Машу под опеку)_


----------



## goredey (1 Мар 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> и тоже так станцую)))



И фотку запостишь?


----------



## Sfera (1 Мар 2011)

goredey написал(а):


> И фотку запостишь?


нет. я скромная)


----------



## Tiare (2 Мар 2011)

*Goredey*, поздравляю!:victory: Удачи и терпения!


----------



## Drongo (2 Мар 2011)

Денис прости, я забыл тебя поздравить, заболтался в аське и забыл обо всём на свете...

Конечно же, конечно же поздравляю тебя с окончанием обучения и с тем что ты уже полноправный Консультант. :good2: Желаю тебе не останавливаться и осваивать то, что вы осваиваете с Алексом  Верю, у вас получится.

Маша как всегда неподражаема ))))


Сашка написал(а):


> Маша, ещё чуть чуть и тебе тоже будет хорошо.


Звучит многообещающе. )))) Если Маше будет хорошо, то Санька, танцевать придётся всем нам. )))


----------



## FreddikMerfi (3 Мар 2011)

*goredey*, поздравляю тебя с окончанием практики. я тебя уже знаю давненько, помогаеш хорошо по проблемам с лечением от вирусов. удачи.


----------



## Arbitr (3 Мар 2011)

Прив , ну вот и все... не буду более тебя терзать (а жаль) надеюсь со мной было не очень скучно за сим удачи тебе в вольном плавании по просторам инета на волнах инфы. Если что обращайся, волшебный пендель у меня всегда наготове :yess:


----------



## iskander-k (3 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 2 секунды_


Sfera написал(а):


> еще пара месяцев и тоже так станцую)))


Видео не забудь выложить.


----------



## Сашка (3 Мар 2011)

Для фото - скромная, а для видео - в самый раз?


----------



## Alex1983 (4 Мар 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Правда припоздал маленько:blush:


----------

